# puppy's access to water..



## smejus57 (Jun 21, 2007)

hello all. i'm a new guy here. my wife and I just picked up a 9 week old cockapoo . I'm very by the book, so I like to read the books and if something is said in a book, i usually apply it in real life. One thing that we are wondering about is how often should a new puppy have access to water? Should his water bowl be on the ground 24/7? The book said that if a puppy has access to water 24/7, he will drink it cause he's bored. 

I've tried to google and didn't really find any help. Anybody?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Some will, some won't. If you find that house breaking is going slowly, then I might only offer water at the 3 meals and a few times in between, taking it up 2 hours before bedtime. 

Some people offer limited amounts all day, but when it's gone, no more until the next meal time,etc.

I have always picked up the water bowl 2 hours before bedtime until they were going through the night without a potty break for at least a few months.


----------



## sydney-the-cattle-dog (Jan 31, 2007)

Potty training will go smoother if you control water access. Since it is now summer you will also need to take into consideration your climate. If it is very hot you can still control the water but offer a small amount or an ice cube to keep your puppy cool. If you live in a dry climate you might need to keep water available to keep the puppy hydrated.

If you are unsure about how much is enough water throughout the day you should ask your vet.


----------



## Valkman (Jun 11, 2007)

Here in the desert I don't restrict access to water until the last time we go out before bedtime. Well, it's not in his crate but when I take him out he can have all he wants until the next time. I think he only drinks when he needs it.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I leave water out 24/7. To me to restrict water seems un-natural. My dog was not hard to potty train maybe if she had been I would have been different with the water but I don't think so it feels mean to me. I am more apt to worry that an animal is not drinking enough water.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have never restricted water except for 2 -3 hours prior to bedtime. At least 2 or 3 trips outside before bed and as previously mentioned, it helps with training to sleep through the night.

As long as puppy has the opportunity to go out after having water, you should be ok.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Renoman said:


> I have never restricted water except for 2 -3 hours prior to bedtime. At least 2 or 3 trips outside before bed and as previously mentioned, it helps with training to sleep through the night.
> 
> As long as puppy has the opportunity to go out after having water, you should be ok.


thats what I do .... access to water all day and I pick it up at around 7 at night.....


----------



## snowyriver (Jun 23, 2007)

Shalva said:


> thats what I do .... access to water all day and I pick it up at around 7 at night.....


I do the same.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

I have the water out all day, and then pick it up after his first drink after dinner.


----------



## howbout (Apr 27, 2007)

I leave the water out 24/7. But when Brandy was potty training I too picked it up a bit after her dinner. Once I knew she was trained I started leaving it out and we haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I live in NC and its so hot here in the summer so I never take water up. Mazie is still on edge with her potty training but I never take it up. Its just too hot.


----------

